# Another 1950's Meal Like My Mother Made



## Meanderer (May 9, 2018)

Sally Gasco (short for "gas company") and her mother make tuna rarebit for their young boy guests. Thanks to their gas stove, this process is quick and easy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2018)

Great period piece!

My first house had a stove similar to the one in the video.  Mine had covers that you could place over the burners when the stove was off and lift and slide down the back of the stove when you were ready to cook!


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2018)

Another 1950's Meal Like My Mother Made


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2018)

1950's Meal Just Like My Mother Made


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2018)

Sorry, my mother never cooked liked that. I guess I missed out!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry, my mother never cooked liked that. I guess I missed out!


Me too.


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2018)

For years I thought Cod fish gravy on boiled potatoes was what everyone ate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)

Pappy said:


> For years I thought Cod fish gravy on boiled potatoes was what everyone ate.



It was, baked potatoes at our house with the leftovers fried for breakfast!

It amazes me how some of those inexpensive meals have gotten so expensive over the years.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2018)

For years I never knew ground beef patties could be put on a bun and made into a sandwich.  I thought they were always supposed to be covered with gravy.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It was, baked potatoes at our house with the leftovers fried for breakfast!


Yes, that too!   But never baked, only boiled.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, that too! But never baked, only boiled.
> 
> In the winter my grandmother served baked potatoes almost every night.
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> For years I never knew ground beef patties could be put on a bun and made into a sandwich.  I thought they were always supposed to be covered with gravy.


Maybe that's why I have a fondness for these:







And left over *mashed* potatoes would be made into potato cakes and fried for breakfast, or dinner the next night.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2018)

Early 1950's Salad


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2018)

[h=1]Yankee Codfish in Gravy[/h]  by Amy Harris  ; Updated September 28, 2017      

 

  Potatoes are a common accompaniment to Yankee Codfish in Gravy.



  Yankee  Codfish in Gravy was an early American recipe. Cod was plentiful in  colonial times. The Grand Banks off the coast of Newfoundland were a  nearby source, making this a common dish in coastal New England and the  mid-Atlantic states.
  [h=2]Cod[/h]According to What's Cooking  America, Northern Europeans had been fishing the Grand Banks for  centuries but it wasn’t until the late 1400s that fishing there expanded  to a large scale. Abundant and cheap, cod quickly became a staple food  in the diets of the residents of the northern colonies.
 [h=2]Ingredients[/h]Yankee  Codfish in Gravy consists of salted cod boiled in water and topped with  a white sauce. The ingredients of the sauce are two tbsp. each of  butter and flour, one cup milk and one egg.

 [h=2]Directions[/h]Boil  the cod until desired tenderness. Lightly beat the egg and set aside.  On the stove over low heat combine butter and flour, then add milk,  stirring constantly until thick. Stir in beaten egg.
 [h=2]Side Dishes[/h]Yankee Codfish in Gravy was often served with boiled potatoes.

My mother did make this, but with canned salmon and toast.


----------



## JaniceM (May 11, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Another 1950's Meal Like My Mother Made



And not a single item came out of a Styrofoam package-  cooool!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2019)

Let's Make A Sandwich (1950)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2019)

I remember eating these on the TV tables that my mother bought with green stamps.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 17, 2019)

My dad had to have meat, potatoes and gravy or rice and gravy every night along with some kind of peas or beans.  Cornbread was the bread and milk was the beverage.  On Sundays we would have a dessert.  Usually home made banana pudding or rice pudding. Mama cooked what daddy liked and we either ate it or did with out.  Never had a sandwich until we started school.  We had peanut butter and honey sandwiches and I thought I was in heaven!  Mama cooked 3 meals a day and that was it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2019)

*Coming from an Italian family my Mom had a cooking routine. Monday's soup and steak on the side. Sunday,Tuesday and Thursday macaroni and Friday fish. Saturday was  whatever she decided on making. My favorite meal was when she made Ravioli wit**h meatballs.Wednesday was the only time we had a platter.
*


----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2019)

I remember my mother made...

Shepherds Pie (cooked ground beef, Campbell's tomato soup, and green beens topped with mashed potato)
Sauerbraten (German Pot Roast but a pickled flavor going on...no we weren't German) 
Typical Meatloaf, Pot Roast, Spaghetti, roasted Chicken  

Cheesecake from scratch 
Pineapple Upside Down Cake 
Lime Jello Pie with cottage cheese mixed in, Graham cracker crust (wish I had the recipe...maybe my sisters have it)
Fudge, Peanut Brittle

...and healthy Soups in the Pressure cooker. My Grandmother came for Christmas and forgot to put the heavy metal cap on the top of the pressure cooker when making her soup and it exploded all over the kitchen including the ceiling.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2019)

In the 1950's ... when my mother wanted GREENS ... she went out in the yard and picked weeds ..  Often!  
Life was simple. 

https://delishably.com/vegetable-dishes/salad-with-backyard-weeds-and-vinaigrette-dressing


----------



## Lara (Sep 17, 2019)

She must have known which ones are edible since you're still here! ☺ I have tons of edible violets outside that bloom every spring. I should use them. I never think to do that...even as a garnish would be nice.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2019)

With cooler weather coming I thought of this dessert recipe from the late 50's early 60's.  It was probably from a magazine originally but I've seen many variations of it in old church cookbooks.  It's nice to have on a cold night when you are making an oven meal like meatloaf and baked potatoes.

CRUNCH

1 cup AP flour
1 cup oatmeal
1 cup brown sugar
1 stick of butter or margarine
1 can of fruit pie filling

Mix flour, oatmeal, brown sugar. Melt butter and add to the dry ingredients.
Use half of the mixture on the bottom of a pie pan or small casserole. Add can of pie filling. Top with remaining crumbs. Bake at 350 for 30 to 45 minutes. Serve with vanilla ice cream.

You can add some cinnamon, nutmeg, nuts, etc. It depends on your taste and the type of fruit pie filling.  These days I cut the sugar back to 1/4 cup and actually use a sugar substitute also the good folks at Walmart offer a no sugar added canned apple or cherry pie filling


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> With cooler weather coming I thought of this dessert recipe from the late 50's early 60's.  It was probably from a magazine originally but I've seen many variations of it in old church cookbooks.  It's nice to have on a cold night when you are making an oven meal like meatloaf and baked potatoes.
> 
> CRUNCH
> 
> ...


Sounds easy enough!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

I used to steal small lumps of raw hamburger from the bowl when my mother made meatloaf. I especially loved it after she put the salt in it.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2019)

My Mother always made Salmon cakes...  we still have them regularly....






...but my Aunt's specialty was Salmon loaf.  Anyone ever make Salmon loaf?  Would like to try it but am afraid the center would be soggy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> My Mother always made Salmon cakes...  we still have them regularly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try making your salmon loaf in cupcake tins.

I wasn't a big fan of salmon loaf when I was a kid but I enjoyed the sauce that we used to cover it up and the side of green peas.

Olive/Pimiento cream sauce
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1-1/2 cups whole milk
1/4 cup chopped pimiento-stuffed olives or 1/4 cup of chopped pimiento or 1/4 cup roasted red pepper.
S&P to taste.

Melt butter and stir in flour to make a roux, slowly add milk while stirring until the mixture thickens, add the chopped olives and serve.

Another great sauce to serve with salmon loaf is Tzatziki.

https://www.themediterraneandish.com/tzatziki-sauce-recipe/


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> My Mother always made Salmon cakes...  we still have them regularly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes 45 o 55 minute baking time-
https://www.thespruceeats.com/basic-salmon-loaf-recipe-3060387


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2019)

RE: Salmon Loaf, if you bake it in a loaf pan and the ends cook faster then, after baking, serve the ends first then put it back in the oven and cook an extra 2 or 3 minutes. Or here's a thought...before baking, press salmon mixture into the loaf pan so the ends are slightly thicker than the middle...very slight or it's going to look weird.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 27, 2019)

Hm. I hadn't thought of salmon loaf since forever ago. My mother used to roll out biscuit dough, spoon the salmon mixture down the center, slit the sides in about 2" wide strips, then "braid" the strips over the top. It was served with green peas in a cream sauce ladled over the top of each slice. For whatever reason, it's not something kids usually like, but my older brother and I used to fight over who got the last slice.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It takes 45 o 55 minute baking time-
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/basic-salmon-loaf-recipe-3060387


Thanks, RR!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

City Chicken Recipe


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2020)

1950's Inspired Meal


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I used to steal small lumps of raw hamburger from the bowl when my mother made meatloaf. I especially loved it after she put the salt in it.


OMG! I thought I was the only person in the world who did that!! I wouldn’t dare try it today, never know what they put in beef now!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2020)

Breakfasts in my house was usually cream of wheat, cream of rice or some other cream of something. Oh, and oatmeal.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 23, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> OMG! I thought I was the only person in the world who did that!! I wouldn’t dare try it today, never know what they put in beef now!



Steroids and antibiotics.. along with the parasites and bacteria that's already in it   

Admittedly, I did that when I was a child, too-  raw hamburger, batters with raw eggs, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> OMG! I thought I was the only person in the world who did that!! I wouldn’t dare try it today, never know what they put in beef now!


Finally, I found sisters!. No, I wouldn't do that today either.


----------

